# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات بوم الاحد 7 مايو 2017 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

*Sunday (dimanche)07.05.2017* *( GMT+00)*     *English Premier League*  *12:30    Liverpool   –  Southampton FC*  *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *15:00    Arsenal FC  – Manchester United* *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *Idman Azerbaycan*  *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Rah-e-Farda TV* *-Turksat 42°E -12447 H 2400 -FTA* *-Yahsat 52.5°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA* *ESPN +* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band) IRIB Varesh
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss*  *Italian Calcio League Serie A* *10:30    Udinese Calcio  – Atalanta* *RTRS* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11261 H 30000 -FTA/BISS/CCWs* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12609 H 7552 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *13:00    SS Lazio-  UC Sampdoria* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *13:00    Genoa CFC   –    Internazionale Milano* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *18:45    AC Milan  –  AS Roma* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Rah-e-Farda TV* *-Turksat 42°E -12447 H 2400 -FTA* *-Yahsat 52.5°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *10:00    Deportivo Alaves –   Athletic de Bilbao* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *14:15    Valencia C.F   –  Osasuna* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *16:30    Deportivo La Coruna    –    RCD Espanyol* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *18:45    Malaga CF   –  Celta de Vigo* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *French League 1st Div.* *15:00    Olympique Lyonnais   –  Nantes* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12609 H 7552 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *19:00    Olympique de Marseille   –  OGC Nice* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12609 H 7552 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Holland Eredivisie League* *12:30    Excelsior – Feyenoord* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12609 H 7552 -Biss* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *ESPN +* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Belgium Jupiler League* *12:30    KV Ostende-Gent* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *16:00    RSC Anderlecht  –  SV Zulte Waregem* *Sharjah Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W- 11012 V 27500 -FTA* *Sharjah Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W- 11012 V 27500 -FTA* *NTV Spor / NTV Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *German Bundesliga 1st Div.* *15:30    SC Freiburg  –  Schalke 04* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Portugal Primeira Liga* *19:15    Rio Ave FC   –   SL Benfica* *RTP Internacional* *-Hotbird 13°E -11334 H 27500 -FTA* *-Intelsat 27.5°W-3838 R 7234-FTA (C-BAND)* *SIC International* *-Eutelsat 16°E -12569 H 3703  -Biss* *RTP &#193;frica* *-Intelsat 27.5°W-3838 R 7234-FTA (C-BAND)* *RTP Internacional &#193;sia* *-AsiaSat100.5°E – 3700 V 30000 -FTA (C-BAND)* *RTP Internacional América* *-Telstar 63°W- 11710 V 3200 -FTA* *-Galaxy 97°W- 12060 H 22000 -FTA* *-Intelsat 55.5°W – 4101 V 2320 -FTA (C-BAND)* *Tivibu Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E- 11853 H 25000 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *Moroccan Pro League* *15:30    Chabab Atlas Khénifra    –  Difaa Hassani El Jadidi* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H* *7220* *  -FTA (Multistream)* *15:30    Chabab Rif Al Hoceima   –   Chabab Kasba Tadla* *Tamazight* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)* *15:30    FAR Rabat  –  Kenitra AC* *Arrabiaa* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)* *15:30    Kawkab Athletic Club Marrakech  –  Fath Union Sport de Rabat* *Al Aoula + L  (Al Aoula Laayoune)* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500  -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W- 11474 V  27500 -FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)* *15:30    Moghreb Tetouan   –  Ittihad Tanger* *Al Maghribya* *-Nile sat 7°W -11823 V 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)* *15:30    Olympique Club De Khouribga –  Olympic Club de Safi* *Aflam TV* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)*  *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H* *7220* *  -FTA (Multistream)*   *15:30    Renaissance de Berkane    –   Raja Club Athletic* *2M National / Monde / MENA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12015 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -11033 V 27500 -FTA* *-Arabsat 30.5°E-12568 H 2960 -FTA* *-Arabsat 20°E -3884 R 27500 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12526 H 4444 -FTA/Biss* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)* *15:30    Wydad Athletic Club –   Hassania Union Sport Agadir* *Al Aoula Inter  (Maroc)* *-Nile sat 7°W -12207 V 27500  -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500  -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)* *Al Aoula ( Terrestre Marocaine )* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500-Biss* *-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500 -Biss* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)* *Al Aoula Inter  HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)* *Algerian League 1 Mobilis* *16:45    USM El Harrach  –  Union Sportive Médina d’Alger* *Canal Algerie* *Nile sat 7°W -11680 H 27500 -FTA* *Eutelsat 5°W – 11060 H 23700-FTA* *Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -FTA* *Astra 19.2°E- 11597 V 22000 -FTA* *Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500 -FTA* *Egyptian League* *13:45    Tanta  –  Al Ismaily* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *16:00    Aswan  –    Smouha* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *19:00    Arab Contractors    –  El Zamalek* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *Turkey- First League lig.1* *10:30 Sivasspor  – Bandirmaspor* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11471 H 30000–FTA* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11637 H 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA* *13:00 Mersin Idmanyurdu SK – Goztepe* *TRT AVAZ* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *13:00 Samsunspor – Giresunspor* *TRT Türk* *-Astra 19.2°E -11612 H 22000 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -11034 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *15:30 Boluspor  -Sanliurfa Spor Kulübü* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11471 H 30000–FTA* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11637 H 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA* *15:30 Gaziantep Bld.Spor  –    &#220;mraniye Spor Kulübü* *TRT AVAZ* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *Brazilian Cup* *19:00 Corinthians -Ponte Preta* *ARENA SPORT 2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Swiss Super League* *14:00    Sion – Young Boys* *RSI La 2 HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *RTS Deux HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)* *SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss* *Super Liga – Slovakia* *15:30 Zlaté Moravce -Dunajsk&#225; Streda* *213 HD* *-Astra 23.5°E -12363 V 29500 -FTA* *213 Sport* *-Thor 1°W –12380 V 30000 -FTA* *Ukrainian First League* *16:30 Dynamo Kiev-Oleksandriïa* *2+2* *-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Croatia 1.NHL League* *15:00    NK Slaven Belupo  –  NK Istra 1961* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *17:00    Cibalia   –  RNK Split* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Greek Football League* *14:00    Aris Thessaloniki   –  Acharnaikos* *ERT 3* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E-12734 V  16750 -Biss* *Bosnia & Herzegovina Premier League* *15:00    Radnik Bijeljina  –  Krupa na Vrbasu* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Super Liga – Serbia* *17:00    Radnik Surdulica  –   Novi Pazar* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Welsh Premier League* *13:15  Carmarthen-Cardiff Metropolitan* *S4C HD* *-Astra 28.2°E -11306 H 27500 -FTA* *S4C* *-Astra 28.2°E -11344 V 27500 -FTA* *Russian Premier League* *16:00    Zenit St. Petersburg   -Terek Grozny* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *Match! TV* *-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *Paulista A1 – Brazil* *19:00 Corinthians    -Ponte Preta* *ARENA SPORT 2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Argentina Primera Division* *18:45    Arsenal Sarandi   –  Olimpo* *Canal 7 TV P&#250;blica* *-SES 40.5°W -4070 L 4440 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *Canal 7 TV P&#250;blica HD* *-Arsat 71°W-11870 H 14089 -FTA* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *21:15    San Lorenzo   –   Rosario Central* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *21:00    Defensa y Justica  –  Deportivo Godoy Cruz* *Canal 7 TV P&#250;blica* *-SES 40.5°W -4070 L 4440 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *Canal 7 TV P&#250;blica HD* *-Arsat 71°W-11870 H 14089 -FTA* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *23:15    Newell’s Old Boys  -Independiente* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Uruguay Primera League* *18:30    Juventud   –   Boston River* *VTV* *-SES 40°W-4065 R 12500 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *21:00    CA Penarol    –  CA Cerro* *VTV* *-SES 40°W-4065 R 12500 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Australia Hyundai A-League* *7:00    Sydney FC – Melbourne Victory FC* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Frauen Bundesliga – Germany* *12:00 Potsdam -Wolfsburg W* *RBB Berlin / RBB Brandenburg* *-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA* *RBB Berlin HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA* *German Bundesliga 3rd Divsion* *12:00    VFB Chemnitzer  –  Munster* *MDR Fernsehen* *-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA* *MDR Fernsehen HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2*

----------

